# Personality Test!



## Cyndaquil (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok now I'm doing this personality test based on chakra color. All you have to do is post your favorite color, and Your favorite vertical centeral part of the body.
Note:You aren't allowed to chose white or black just chose primary or secondary. If you chose an intermediate color tell if you like more of one color in it and which one.Ex:Orange and more red (You could just say red-orange.
Ok Lets get started. Also if you are viewing this on a weekday and want to take the test you are more likely to get results faster if you pm me. Also if you want it in pm just say so.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 6, 2008)

Cyndaquil said:


> Your favorite vertical centeral part of the body.


You're just asking me to mess up there. :(


----------



## Latiass (Sep 6, 2008)

Red, and penis.

No, I am serious.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Sep 6, 2008)

@Latiass: You concentrate on things that are vital, you are patient, and balanced(or stable)You like knowing the base of something,you stand out, you focus on your creativity,sexuality,passion and physical force.
Anyone else


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 6, 2008)

Purple and, uh, heart? :P


----------



## Cyndaquil (Sep 6, 2008)

You are very emotional,positive,you are inspirational and see yourself as very important.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Sep 6, 2008)

Can I move lungs to heart? or below rip cage?


----------



## Flareth (Sep 6, 2008)

Green and...er...stomach?


----------



## Cyndaquil (Sep 6, 2008)

@flareth-You want to be personally identificalable and different and you are emotional.
@Tiggy-I'm going with heart so I guess You are very emotional and communative


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 7, 2008)

Red and breasts. 

Yes, I do like them. If they aren't a valid choice though, I'll just say heart.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Sep 7, 2008)

@Arleytte Dawnsbourough:You are patient,stable, know what is important, and are emotional.


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 7, 2008)

Pink and umm...heart, I guess.


----------



## Ramsie (Sep 7, 2008)

Red and heart, I guess.


----------



## Dinru (Sep 7, 2008)

Purple and feet


----------



## Cyndaquil (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry you can choose heart. Just to clarify these are the choises going from bottom to top:feet,naval,below the ribs,heart,throat,between eyebrows and forehead.(Also there is no pink try maybe red or purple or orange(red with some more happiness


----------



## Ramsie (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay, I'll change mine. Red and forehead.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay, then. Blue and throat. :V


----------



## Cyndaquil (Sep 7, 2008)

@Strawberry:Purple and Heart is:You are very emotional,positive,you are inspirational and see yourself as very important
@Dinru: You are patient,stable, know what is important and you associate yourself with things high or important.
Easy one spaekle Oddberry:you are communative and aware of yourself and want people to know what you have to say.Thoat is blue on the chakra body scale.
@Ramsie:You are patient,stable, know what is important and you associate yourself with things high or important.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 7, 2008)

Green and feet.


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 7, 2008)

Blue, (well I don't have a fav but if I had to pick one) and the arms? If that's not considered vertical then the heart.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Sep 7, 2008)

@artificial flavor:You are patient,stable, know what is important and are emotional
Hey its christmas!Red is feet and Green!
@Cheesecake I'll try for the arms not on heart k?
You are very opinionative, commutive, and like to do things yourself

@all with the below link you can just go through the colors and your personality is based on your favorite color as in you pay attention to what that means and with say arms you would just find out what you find usefull out of them and I just did body to color to meaning k?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFqHa4gOP3c With this


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 7, 2008)

> @Cheesecake I'll try for the arms not on heart k?
> You are very opinionative, commutive, and like to do things yourself


Sounds like meh! Except I don't know what commutive means, lol.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Sep 7, 2008)

cheesecake said:


> Sounds like meh! Except I don't know what commutive means, lol.


communitave sorry like to communicate


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 7, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Red and *breasts.*





Cyndaquil said:


> @Arleytte Dawnsbourough:You are patient,stable, *know what is important,* and are emotional.


rofl

possibly sig'd. 

Anyway, mine would be orange and uh, mouth, I guess.


----------



## Linzys (Sep 7, 2008)

Blue and ...brain? O:


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 7, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> rofl
> 
> possibly sig'd.
> 
> Anyway, mine would be orange and uh, mouth, I guess.


Damn straight, I know what's important. X3 ;;Is immensely amused;;


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 7, 2008)

Purple and... don't know... heart?


----------



## Minish (Sep 7, 2008)

Green and hands. :D


----------



## Cyndaquil (Sep 7, 2008)

Can you guys now pm me with your questions because I don't like repeatedly coming here I'll do the ones up but....
Anyway to the chase
@Linzys You are very communicative(base word communicate),enjoy sharing your opinion when you can,hold yourself highly,have good self esteen, and possibly want to be able to have psychic powers.
@Worst Username Ever You are emotional, hold yourself in high self esteem, and think that you are important
@Cirrus You feel strongly about your feelings and can do some nasty things when mad. You like to do thinks yourself, if you get one million dollars you want to earn it not have someone else work for it so that you can have it(at least on your own command).
Pm me to if they are very accurrate.


----------

